# Looking for surrogate mother



## Salgeorg (Oct 22, 2013)

Hiya my name is sal form London i am married not sure if this is the right place but i will give it a go.....I am looking for a gen person to help us have a baby because I am unable to carry a baby I was born with out a womb and need a help of an angle x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Sal, welcome to FF. As you may be aware, it is illegal to advertise to be or for the services of a surrogate in the uk. While this does make things somewhat difficult, it does ensure that surrogacy in the UK is regulated by surrogacy agencies to ensure it fits within the remit of altruistic and therefore protects all parties from potentially ill advised practices for financial gain.

I would suggest you start looking at the sticky topics on this board: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=128923.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=53292.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300097.0

And add your name to the list here:http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238795.0

The members on this board will be able to advise you how best to find a surrogate and where you go with the legalities etc. involved once you do. Please do join in on the general chat thread here for more support: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=273218.0

^godluck^

Caz


----------

